# Best area to live in Dubai for single woman



## houstonian2012

Hi everyone! 

Moving to Dubai in a few months for a new gig..wondering the best area to live in town for a single woman..obviously looking for a safe area close to shopping, dining, and beach..

Also, can I open a local bank account before resident visa is final??

Thanks!


----------



## XDoodlebugger

houstonian2012 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Moving to Dubai in a few months for a new gig..wondering the best area to live in town for a single woman..obviously looking for a safe area close to shopping, dining, and beach..
> 
> Also, can I open a local bank account before resident visa is final??
> 
> Thanks!


My vote is the Marina but where will you work?

and yes on the bank. With a letter from my employer I opened up an account with HSBC, they gave me a debit and credit card but no check book. NBD wanted US bank records and the letter but have heard of other experiences.


----------



## boxer0777

Hi i think dubai marina is the best for single lady 

And on my end i recommend local banks a s they give you a lot of benefits more than HSBC or international banks 

Good luck and let me know if you need any help i live in dubai marina for lats 6 years so i have some experience 

Mostafa


----------



## houstonian2012

XDoodlebugger said:


> My vote is the Marina but where will you work?
> 
> and yes on the bank. With a letter from my employer I opened up an account with HSBC, they gave me a debit and credit card but no check book. NBD wanted US bank records and the letter but have heard of other experiences.



not sure but my office probably be around wafi mall.. heard about Marina before seems to be a good option...how is it compared to JBR? one of my colleagues here told me about JBR today..

good tip on the bank..would u recommend international banks over locals?

Thanks Xdood!


----------



## Jynxgirl

JBR is the walk area along the beachfront, where the marina is the buildings that surround the built in marina area on the other side. 

JLT
--------------------------------- Sheik Zayed rd
Marina buildings 
______________________________
(______________________________ <- Marina

More Marina buildings
-----------------------------------Beach road in front of JBR

JBR Buildings

-----------------------------------JBR walk road

*************************Beach


But the problem with that area is

JBR/Marina -------------------------long ways later------------------------------- Wafi



Probly should look at business bay or buildings along sheik zayed or around the dubai mall for closer options.


----------



## indoMLA

Jynxgirl said:


> JBR is the walk area along the beachfront, where the marina is the buildings that surround the built in marina area on the other side.
> 
> JLT
> --------------------------------- Sheik Zayed rd
> Marina buildings
> ______________________________
> (______________________________ <- Marina
> 
> More Marina buildings
> -----------------------------------Beach road in front of JBR
> 
> JBR Buildings
> 
> -----------------------------------JBR walk road
> 
> *************************Beach
> 
> 
> But the problem with that area is
> 
> JBR/Marina -------------------------long ways later------------------------------- Wafi
> 
> 
> 
> Probly should look at business bay or buildings along sheik zayed or around the dubai mall for closer options.


@Jynxgirl - 
:confused2: WTF was all that? You fail at maps..... leave that sh!t to google. Just tell her to google the place she is to work and the place she wants to live.... :tongue1: Your map skills lack measurement, a compass (which way is north), and everything else that makes a map a map.... 

@OP - 
1. You're from Houston (as am I). Welcome and don't forget that you are better than everyone here... I promise... (Even Jynxgirl cause she is from Austin). :tongue1:
2. Come out and see the area; where you want to live is far from where you work, but if you have been in Houston traffic, it will be more of the same, so you won't be surprised.
3. Nothing else, just had to have three points (it's lucky)....


----------



## Midlifer

indoMLA said:


> @Jynxgirl -
> :confused2: WTF was all that? You fail at maps..... leave that sh!t to google. Just tell her to google the place she is to work and the place she wants to live.... :tongue1: Your map skills lack measurement, a compass (which way is north), and everything else that makes a map a map....
> 
> @OP -
> 1. You're from Houston (as am I). Welcome and don't forget that you are better than everyone here... I promise... (Even Jynxgirl cause she is from Austin). :tongue1:
> 2. Come out and see the area; where you want to live is far from where you work, but if you have been in Houston traffic, it will be more of the same, so you won't be surprised.
> 3. Nothing else, just had to have three points (it's lucky)....


At least you're all Texans. Every time I've gone overseas that's the 1 thing I miss most. Knowing there are at least a couple of us there makes my offer more intriguing. Now to find a place in Al Ain.


----------



## pamela0810

Now we know why Jynxy ALWAYS gets lost! 

@ OP: There are some nice living areas close to Wafi Mall, except that it won't be close to the beach. Best to come here and take a look. Dubai is safe for a single woman as long as you are careful and maintain common sense. A lot of people assume that crime is non-existent. It does exist, although not as high as some other major cities and also not publicized as much.

As for banks, I used to have an International bank account but then switched to a local one. International banking standards in Dubai are years behind what you are probably used to. If you need to wire money back each month however, then the international banks have better rates and even offer something like "one free transfer a month" etc.

On a side note, Jynxy and Indo seriously made up for all the whacky Texans in Dubai. Not sure what's going to happen now!


----------



## XDoodlebugger

houstonian2012 said:


> not sure but my office probably be around wafi mall.. heard about Marina before seems to be a good option...how is it compared to JBR? one of my colleagues here told me about JBR today..
> 
> good tip on the bank..would u recommend international banks over locals?
> 
> Thanks Xdood!


About 30 minutes to Wafi exits from the Marina exits, JBR is part of the Marina area but on the beach as opposed to on the marina. Add 15 minutes to the commute at least compared to where I live if you live in JBR.

If you can figure out Jinx's scribblings she is saying there are many places between Wafi and the Marina to live, even "downtown" where the Burj Khalifa is might be a cool alternative and lots closer to Wafi.

HSBC is OK but their "secure key" is a pain in the butt, if I would have known I need to use a calculator to access my online account every time I would have went elsewhere and still might.

I wire money home every month for bills and investments and it's convenient but if I wasn't doing it that regular I might just use an exchange.

I echo what others said about just coming and looking and also do you have a budget? My company paid and my office is in Jebel Ali so the Marina made sense, if I was on a fixed amount I might have gone to JLT.

Oh, and I lived in Houston and it doesn't get any better than a Hoosier transplant in Texas!


----------



## fcjb1970

XDoodlebugger said:


> About 30 minutes to Wafi exits from the Marina exits, JBR is part of the Marina area but on the beach as opposed to on the marina. Add 15 minutes to the commute at least compared to where I live if you live in JBR.


Add 15 minutes if you are walking to the Metro perhaps but it is a matter of a couple minutes difference at most driving.


----------



## houstonian2012

indoMLA said:


> @Jynxgirl -
> :confused2: WTF was all that? You fail at maps..... leave that sh!t to google. Just tell her to google the place she is to work and the place she wants to live.... :tongue1: Your map skills lack measurement, a compass (which way is north), and everything else that makes a map a map....
> 
> @OP -
> 1. You're from Houston (as am I). Welcome and don't forget that you are better than everyone here... I promise... (Even Jynxgirl cause she is from Austin). :tongue1:
> 2. Come out and see the area; where you want to live is far from where you work, but if you have been in Houston traffic, it will be more of the same, so you won't be surprised.
> 3. Nothing else, just had to have three points (it's lucky)....


LOL.. i live in galleria area and super close to my office..dont deal w Hou traffic much unless i'm going somewhere fri afternoon.. lived in Austin for some time too ( PROUD UT Grad :clap2 Hook'em ! LOL ..also went to UIllinois b4 UT but not as fun as UT / Austin 

Now reality hitting that I'll be leavin pretty soon..have SO much to do and sad leaving Houston..


----------



## Jynxgirl

I was being very helpful with my self drawn computerized onscreen map.... Geez guys! Give me a little credit. (and I get lost because the roads are so screwed up here!)


----------



## houstonian2012

Jynxgirl said:


> I was being very helpful with my self drawn computerized onscreen map.... Geez guys! Give me a little credit. (and I get lost because the roads are so screwed up here!)


I was impressed with ur little map..being in Dubai only once , still could follow it ..was really helpful thanks for taking time to draw..

i guess i'll hv to wait and see the commute first..u guys are awesome!thnks for the info!


----------



## fcjb1970

houstonian2012 said:


> LOL ..also went to UIllinois b4 UT but not as fun as UT / Austin


I won't argue that point, I am sure Austin is more from than Urbana-Champaign


----------



## deuceswild11

fcjb1970 said:


> I won't argue that point, I am sure Austin is more from than Urbana-Champaign



WHAT!!!!!! SOMEONE ELSE FROM ILLINOIS??????

I currently live in rockford, but I am moving to dubai in october. 

I also went to Augustana College. 

Good to see there are people from illinois in dubai


----------



## indoMLA

fcjb1970 said:


> I won't argue that point, I am sure Austin is more from than Urbana-Champaign


I partied in Urbana-Champaign, I thought it was fun... but fun is always about the company you keep.... Austin is too weird for me.... 




deuceswild11 said:


> WHAT!!!!!! SOMEONE ELSE FROM ILLINOIS??????
> 
> I currently live in rockford, but I am moving to dubai in october.
> 
> I also went to Augustana College.
> 
> Good to see there are people from illinois in dubai


This is a Houston and Texas thread.... Go Away!!!  
Make your own thread. :tongue1:


----------



## deuceswild11

indoMLA said:


> I partied in Urbana-Champaign, I thought it was fun... but fun is always about the company you keep.... Austin is too weird for me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Houston and Texas thread.... Go Away!!!
> Make your own thread. :tongue1:


Haha, actually I originally wanted to post on this thread to find new friends from ALL STATES (im very tolerant  haha) Since I will be new to the area....... be my friend oh allmighty texan one? 

haha :clap2:


----------



## Mr. TL

*lurking this thread to find out where all the singles live*  :eyebrows: :wave: :fish2: op2:


----------



## Narender

Maybe you could share your packing list? 
I live in the Woodlands and will most probably be moving in 1-2 months.
Goodluck, don't forget to share your moving experience.



houstonian2012 said:


> LOL.. i live in galleria area and super close to my office..dont deal w Hou traffic much unless i'm going somewhere fri afternoon.. lived in Austin for some time too ( PROUD UT Grad :clap2 Hook'em ! LOL ..also went to UIllinois b4 UT but not as fun as UT / Austin
> 
> Now reality hitting that I'll be leavin pretty soon..have SO much to do and sad leaving Houston..


----------



## XDoodlebugger

deuceswild11 said:


> WHAT!!!!!! SOMEONE ELSE FROM ILLINOIS??????
> 
> I currently live in rockford, but I am moving to dubai in october.
> 
> I also went to Augustana College.
> 
> Good to see there are people from illinois in dubai


Just don't be bringing any of your Chicago style politics to this country, it's hard enough to navigate the way it is!


----------



## indoMLA

deuceswild11 said:


> Haha, actually I originally wanted to post on this thread to find new friends from ALL STATES (im very tolerant  haha) Since I will be new to the area....... *be my friend oh allmighty texan one?*
> 
> haha :clap2:


Granted.


----------



## sampling

I'm single and female. I live in the Marina but work out of the Airport Freezone which means I have to go past Wafi every day and then some. It takes me 25 mins max to get to work. I've been here a long while so know most areas and I wouldn't live anywhere other than the Marina currently. JBR I'd avoid, the traffic can be bad and the building finishes aren't as nice as many in the Marina yet the beach is still walking distance from where I live.


----------



## fcjb1970

sampling said:


> I'm single and female. I live in the Marina but work out of the Airport Freezone which means I have to go past Wafi every day and then some. It takes me 25 mins max to get to work. I've been here a long while so know most areas and I wouldn't live anywhere other than the Marina currently. JBR I'd avoid, the traffic can be bad and the building finishes aren't as nice as many in the Marina yet the beach is still walking distance from where I live.


I am not advocating JBR over living around the Marina, as honestly I don't care. But I have now seen two posts saying how bad the traffic is around JBR is and I am just trying to understand where this comes from. Yes traffic along the walk is terrible, but if you live here you have no reason to ever drive along the walk. There is absolutely no difference in time getting to/from SZR from JBR vs. Marina. I have lived in both. And if you want to be by the beach, the marina is walking distance, JBR is spitting distance.

just my $.02


----------



## Felixtoo2

It must have been a while since you lived on the JBR side. At weekends especially it can take you 10 mins just getting out of some of the JBR parking areas due to traffic constantly circling the Walk. If you live on the west side of the Marina you'll be passing MOE after 10 mins.


----------



## fcjb1970

Felixtoo2 said:


> It must have been a while since you lived on the JBR side. At weekends especially it can take you 10 mins just getting out of some of the JBR parking areas due to traffic constantly circling the Walk. If you live on the west side of the Marina you'll be passing MOE after 10 mins.


Yes that is true, which I stated above, but if you live in JBR you have no reason to ever park in the JBR parking lot. All JBR apartment parking lots exit against the way anyone would be driving to loop around JBR so that does not cause a problem. I live in JBR now and lived on the Marina side previously and it is definitely no slower getting to SZR now.


----------



## Ducati2010

*you can decide*

hi,
if you work at wafi , you might like to live in downtown, rent is affordable
and you have the possibility to walk to Dubai mall which have everything you need, mobile phones providers, every thing

the best is to see by your self

Marina is nice,

beach is nice

i can say in my view you can be in marina or GBR in 30 min if you live in central dubai
or it take you more base on traffic

how many times a person go to the beach, or for coffee or food at marina

how many a person have to go to work and need to be in urgent condition to be in a mall for phone bill or shop

the bad part in dubai is parking during the weekend
many like to live beside big malls like mall of emirates or dubai mall so you do not need to spend time looking for a car park,

people who live in marina enjoy the marina aria at the weekend because no need to look for a car park

in terms of safety

you can see by your self


----------



## houstonian2012

@sampling : well i may compromise and commute to be close to beach etc..guess marina is popular among single women..met an ex-expat here in houston, she lived in dubai marina for long time and highly recommended it...

@ducati: I'm a sucker for beach and gym so wouldn't mind going every wkend 
will also look at downtown area when i get to dubai..wld be good to be close to malls convenient for shopping supermarkets etc..will determine the best option when i see them all..

btw where do y'all work out?? wld u recommend the gyms in apartment buildings or private ones??


----------



## fcjb1970

houstonian2012 said:


> btw where do y'all work out?? wld u recommend the gyms in apartment buildings or private ones??


Pretty much every building in the Marina has a 'gym', and some on the JBR side. However, I think anyone I know that is serious about working out joins a more complete gym. There are a bunch, wait till you find some apartments you like and then see what is in the vicinity and within walking distance when it is 115.


----------



## Mitchellsmom

houstonian2012 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Moving to Dubai in a few months for a new gig..wondering the best area to live in town for a single woman..obviously looking for a safe area close to shopping, dining, and beach..
> 
> Also, can I open a local bank account before resident visa is final??
> 
> Thanks!


Hey there fellow Houstonian (I grew up in Jersey Village). My family lives at the Shoreline Apts on the Palm. My husband is always out of town, so I feel like a "single" girl...I feel very safe, and the beach is my backyard- and there are restaurants and grocery stores in the buildings. The traffic never seems to be bad, and I feel like I am very convenient to everything. Always easy to get a Taxi, and cheap. You should check it out if it is within your budget! 

Good luck here- and let me know if I can help you!


----------



## houtexas

Wow, another single female Houstonian! Had no idea there'd be so many!

I grew up in the Galleria area though I just graduated from school out of state (always been more of a longhorn than an aggie). 

I'm moving over to Dubai at the end of August and everyone I've talked to has suggested the Marina. My office is in Media City though, so a much better commute. PM me if you'd like to meet somewhere in H-town before making the big move


----------



## houstonian2012

houtexas said:


> Wow, another single female Houstonian! Had no idea there'd be so many!
> 
> I grew up in the Galleria area though I just graduated from school out of state (always been more of a longhorn than an aggie).
> 
> I'm moving over to Dubai at the end of August and everyone I've talked to has suggested the Marina. My office is in Media City though, so a much better commute. PM me if you'd like to meet somewhere in H-town before making the big move


Hey fellow Texans!

@houtexas: would be great to meet in H b4 heading to Dubai. I'm leaving this Fri for business and be back in H mid september.. if u be available b4 fri, drop me a line!

@mitchellsmom: good info on palm, will check it out also..let u know if i need any help  may be we shld plan a get together sometime..


----------



## Whiteunicorn

Morning,

Any budget option for single ladies...?

Thanks


----------



## AEE12

houstonian2012 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Moving to Dubai in a few months for a new gig..wondering the best area to live in town for a single woman..obviously looking for a safe area close to shopping, dining, and beach..
> 
> Also, can I open a local bank account before resident visa is final??
> 
> Thanks!


Hello there. I just moved out of JBR area which was a bliss. Go check Jumeirah Beach Residence apartments: Shams, Amwaj, Rimal, Bahar, Murjan. They are all right at The Walk by the beach, have gym and pools, all the lux shops and restaurants beneath at the Jumeirah Beach Road as well. Very comfortable, social and safe for a single lady, at least it was for me... Good luck!


----------



## AEE12

Whiteunicorn said:


> Morning,
> 
> Any budget option for single ladies...?
> 
> Thanks


I think nice 1BR apartments start at around 65000-70000AED per year. You pay in 1 or up to 4 cheques. If you want a nice area with full sea view you're looking at min 85,000AED to 110000AED per year. Check "dubizzle" for rental posts. Hope this helps.


----------

